

Giant star Betelgeuse mysteriously shrinking - marvin
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2009/06/09/red.giant.star.betelgeuse.mysteriously.shrinking

======
mixmax
From the Wikipedia entry on Betelgeuse: _"Some theorists[who?] have speculated
that this behavior is expected for a star at the beginning of the
gravitational collapse at the end of its life.[citation needed] The mass of
Betelgeuse puts it in range to become a neutron star or possibly a black
hole."_

So this might be what is happening. .

------
kingsley_20
Quick, someone see if it's being collapsed upon by a Hrung!

<http://hhgproject.org/entries/collapsinghrungdisaster.html>
[http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/The_Great_Collapsing_Hrun...](http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/The_Great_Collapsing_Hrung_Disaster_of_Galactic_Sidereal_Year_03758)

------
natthew
This is old news. Why should anyone care about a star that was shrinking more
than 500 years ago?

~~~
rawr
Um, because it's home to Ford Prefect?

Like you even have to ask.

------
321abc
Betelgeuse! Betelgeuse! Betelgeuse!

